# Baja Sur, MEX: New PB...TWICE



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

This is mainly a place holder/teaser, but my dad just got back into the country and into American cell range and sent me these.
I think the bastard topped my PB of 45lb by the looks of it! I'll fill in his details as I get them, but for now...

F^#[email protected]%! ! !


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

So what bait rig does he use to send that out on. :twisted: 
Well done the older fart. :lol: 
Cheers
Paul


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Eeegads that's big!


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Met my dad to get the low down and watch the 9ers win. First he DID NOT BEAT MY PB! ! !. He came 3lb short. Whew!
The above fish weighed 37lb and 43lb. He taped the big one at 46in total, not fork.

Some 2nd hand details.:
My dad and 3 others I don't know and he didn't before the trip prep went to San Roque, BCS, MEX. They left SoCal early boxing day spent one night in a roadside, and arrived the 27th in the afternoon, fishing the first full day the 28th. See fish #1.

My dad was/is the most keen (See, I know that about my dad and one reason I really enjoy fishing w/ him. No nonsense fishing.) and was up at the crack and paddling every day often alone, on the 45 minute commute to the W end of Isla Asuncion on intel from the local fish cop-op fishermen --spiny lobster, uni, abalone, yellowtail and maybe live trapping sheephead; all for E Asian markets.

He said he was well into the 20's on number of yellowtail caught for the week (5lb-43lb) w/ only 4-5 landed by the *rest of the group*. The place was chugged full of pelagic crabs, and everything was keyed on them. The calico bass put on an almost constant show on the surface eating crabs. The yellows were not active on the surface at all and did not want the market squid my dad lugged 5kilos of all the way there, and there was no useable fin bait around. The green macks were rare and in the kilo range, and the bonito were in the 4kilo range. He got 99% of his yellowtail on megabaits.

It's a fish shaped slug lure with different realistic tape colors. He also credited his success to high speed reels and fast grind back. Lob it so it pays out across and down current, almost to the bottom and rip it back. Vertical was not as effective. They're about 4-5oz and about 4in long. He did find out the rumors of cheap hooks is true. He straightened some hooks before changing them all out by cannibalizing his rapalas. Went down w 10 and came back w 4. Next day he went 8-8 on the mega. Color didn't matter, but over here we use generally use sardine, green mack, blue mack, dorado, and firetiger. It's a good lure, but the hooks are cheap, and the tape doesn't last. Good on the flutter and the rip. He said he did not lose one fish to the reef. They all played fair. All his lost terminal gear was just from hooking bottom.

He rounded out the species w calico bass, sand bass, [CA] sheephead, [CA] barracuda, bonito, and a couple wrasse. He did have a long battle with a large turtle that he was able to get to the surface a couple times but it would get a breath and bail. Finally he had to cut it free as short as he could. Water was super clear, with tons of freeswimming fish to look at. Water temps were coldish at 66F. Air temps were very similar to here lately. 75F by day and 40-50 at night w a cold offshore wind. Weather over the week was abnormally stable with no lost days to wind. <BASTARD>


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

cool dad


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Zed... you must have been a bugger of a child for your old man to be such a mongrel to you later in life! although I must admit his getting such good fish later in life warms my heart!

Onyer, yer ol' bugger!

Get your act into gear, Zed young feller!

Jimbo


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Top report Zed. Some huge kingies. Sounds like a good spot to fish and the weather played nice.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Beekeeper said:


> Zed... you must have been a bugger of a child for your old man to be such a mongrel to you later in life!


Probably how his dad got so good at fishing


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Squidley said:


> Beekeeper said:
> 
> 
> > Zed... you must have been a bugger of a child for your old man to be such a mongrel to you later in life!
> ...


Ha! Nice. I've got early memories of helping launch the tinny in places w/o a ramp, and learning the intricacies of backing a boat n trailer even though I still had over a decade before I could do it legally. We're both lucky to have fathers that viewed fishing as something that came with growing up, like walking and riding a bike. I also have a great memory of fishing w/ dad and grandpa for salmon on Lake Michigan, in my grandpas last year. My dad and I both cherish that day.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

My dad is the other kayak seen in the vid. He said he'd never seen a yak towed faster when ojos (I forgot his name) hooked this fish.
The lure is what we call "iron" in scrambled egg color or birdshit color. I think a Salas 6X Jr. Same deal, sink it out and rip it back. It has a bit more side to side kick than the megas do. Fish weighed 38lb.





On an editorial note, I don't see a pfd.


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Sweet vid! Was just waiting for that yak to skew off to the side and tip him out - wouldn't be pretty, he did well though.

Hot tip im sure a lot people know is to point the rod tip at the front of the yak when being towed by big fish like this, it will bring the nose of the yak around to inline with the direction the fish is running.


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Man that's awesome, both the pics & the vid. Great stuff.

It's so pleasing to see places like that still exist in the world.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Oh maaaaaan I can't wait to get a king (yellowtail). Look at Ojo go!


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

So to sum up thus far...........Go dad, cool dad, fishn dad. Nice to be proud of the old bastard. Just seen the vid ........excellent


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Some shots by my dad.


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Awesome vid, that was some sleigh ride!

Though you managed to catch the fish in the future


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

I was about to say yeah yeah you write the date different in AUS.
But theres no denying that.
Im sure he knows by now but Ill get word to ojosraros who gopro'd/edited it.


----------

